# Bandsaw Boxes



## Bluewing92 (Dec 12, 2007)

I've recently completed a couple more Bandsaw boxes.  The Walnut one with purple flocked drawers and Danish oil then wipe-on-poly finish, is a very crude interpretation of a Tony Ward design.  I hope he doesnâ€™t take offense.  











The Red Oak one with red flocked drawers and wipe on poly finish, is my rendition of a silhouette of a bandsaw.  This one came in third at our local woodworking club, box contest.











Itâ€™s been a lot of fun making these especially the bandsaw one.


----------



## smoky10 (Dec 12, 2007)

Your bandsaw boxes are really nice, I especially like the bandsaw bandsaw box.[}]


----------



## R2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nifty boxes.[^]


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 12, 2007)

That is very cool---of course I might copy the Bandsaw Box


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 12, 2007)

I see you're learning how to type too -- don't let the club know; 
they may recruit you for things beyond. [}] 
I still think that bandsaw bandsaw box is brilliant!!! [8D]


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 12, 2007)

Normand,
I really like those boxes!!  What are the dimensions of each?


----------



## Bluewing92 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  They were a lot fun to make especially the Bandsaw.

Gary if you only knew how long it took me to post these boxes.  It took me the better part of three hrs to post the same on our usual sites.

Bob the dimensions are:
Walnut = box 9â€ wide by 11â€ tall by 4â€ deep.
Bandsaw = 5â€ wide including the table by 10â€ tall by 4â€ deep.

Gary Max be my guess it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 13, 2007)

Fantastic work Norm, that bandsaw design is brilliant![]


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 13, 2007)

great work norm! you've got a good woodworking name to boot...

that bandsaw one is really cool, great idea.

p.s. - i think tony would be proud!


----------



## onewaywood (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of videos available on Bandsaw boxes ????????


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 13, 2007)

not sure about any videos, but this is a really good book:
http://www.amazon.com/Building-Beau...d_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1197564595&sr=8-2

it's really not that hard to do, once you read over the process and do it once, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Bluewing92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Another good book is "The Ultimate Band Saw Box Book" by Donna Menke.  It goes beyond the usual bandsaw boxes.

A good site to go to look at boxes and get info is: 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bandsawboxes/


----------



## Kalai (Dec 13, 2007)

Great Job on your bandsaw box as usual, keep up the good work, I can't wait to see your next ones, aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## johncrane (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome Boxes Norm!


----------

